# PM66 Problem Grrrr



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

This is driving me nuts. I have a mid 90's PM66 - I think it's a '97 model. When I lower or raise the arbor and/or change the bevel angle the blade will move left or right, and also become out of 90° by at least a half degree. Both of the below sleds are used for 90° work only. A picture is worth a bunch of typing . . . 

The way the kerf should look . . . . . 


 

The way the kerf looks since the saw has developed this problem . . . . . 


 

You can see how far the arbor is moving from left to right. You cannot tell from the pic obviously that the arbor is also moving off of 90° to the back fence but it is. I know I'm going to have to remove the top and troubleshoot, but before I do, do any of you PM66 owners or past PM66 owners have a clue what I should be looking for? Or if not 66 owners has anyone ever experienced this problem with any model saw?

This has really put a kink in my woodworking.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm stumped. That would drive me crazy too.... Perhaps some loose mounting bolts that attach the trunion to the tabletop? I really like that sled in the first pic BTW


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bent blade- I know I had one that went crazy once it got used and warmed up.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Barry - the larger sled has all the same features I just removed everything to give a clear view.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Bent blade- I know I had one that went crazy once it got used and warmed up.



Nope. Definitely not a bent blade. I've done that plenty. The blade is physically moving from side to side each time I raise/lower/change bevel etc. but once set it makes a perfectly good cut (other than sometimes not being square with the fence) it doesn't wobble.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never really looked at mine- after 14 yrs you would think I would know how it works. I know NO help. I agree with Barry- if it was working right before something has to be loose or worn- Also- damn nice sleds!!! Since you can't use them I will pay the postage to get them here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

If it's moving both on up/down changes AND Bevel changes I'd check the main mounting for the blade/spindle assembly see if it's loose and then clamps down tight when you lock it in since you said it hold in the position after you do the adjustment.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> If it's moving both on up/down changes AND Bevel changes I'd check the main mounting for the blade/spindle assembly see if it's loose and then clamps down tight when you lock it in since you said it hold in the position after you do the adjustment.



I think it might only be doing it when I change the bevel. I posted over at SMC because they have a lot of members and I knew I;d get some 66 owner feedback there. Check out the thread you other mid to late 90s 66 owners for some enlightening information from Chen. 

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?220728-PM66-Problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------

